# MM from New York



## euchertank (Oct 13, 2017)

Good evening everyone. I am currently a MM from Red Jacket Lodge # 626 in Lockport, NY. I was raised to Master last May and am still having trouble remember I g everything from my degrees, but what can I do I keep studying, I am starting to read from the teachings from the Masionic Library, and hope to become not just more fluent in my degrees, but also to come to more light. I hope to get to know people through here, so that hopefully one day when I travel I can meet new brothers and not be scared to be tried, and challenged.  
I amThe younger one Next to the Rite Woshipful. This was the night I got Raised.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-N920V using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## SCStrong (Oct 13, 2017)

Welcome !


----------



## goomba (Oct 13, 2017)

Welcome to the site brother.


----------



## tldubb (Oct 14, 2017)

Welcome Brother!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 14, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome!


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 14, 2017)

Welcome, I live over near you in Fairport right outside of Rochy. Hope we cross paths sometime. I think making sure to go on degree night  with particular attention to the verbage helps. When you're the candidate or brother being passed or raised, we tend to get overwhelmed for sure. Based on your findings in books, maybe you can also do some education presentations in your lodge if they don't already do so there. Best of luck and we will see you around!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 15, 2017)

Greetings Brother and welcome to the forum. You will learn a lot here. I certainly have!


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 18, 2017)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 19, 2017)

Greetings from Oklahoma and welcome to the forums


----------



## Keith C (Oct 19, 2017)

Greetings and Welcome Brother!


----------



## WX2CIB (Oct 20, 2017)

Greetings from NNY. I just petitioned my lodge and am scheduled to be Entered on 1 November. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Oct 22, 2017)

Greetings and welcome !


----------

